# Processing high karat gold -



## samuel-a (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta6buVzm_Aw - Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cAHC9WHde0 - Part 2


There are articles attached with each video. 
Hope this demonstration could help someone.


----------



## Geo (Oct 17, 2011)

great videos. thanks Sam. nice roller you have there, my roller is a ball-pin hammer. :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Geo.



Geo said:


> nice roller you have there, my roller is a ball-pin hammer.



This rolling mill is probably one of the most useful tools in my lab. Got it for around 250$ brand new, + 4 replacement rolls to strech wires, squares and halfs.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 17, 2011)

Great videos! Thanks for posting them. Just curious, but why didn't you use a mold?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 17, 2011)

Basically... it's easier to sell that way.

In form of shots, the buyer can inspect more surface area of the metal and 'feel' the gold better.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Samuel, very nice.


----------

